# Tv sony 21 Pulgadas Mod KV-21SD2/8 NO enciende



## sornyacolores (Feb 10, 2011)

Hola! Colegas tengo una duda, La tv descrita en el titulo simplemente no enciende...  y practicamente cambie y revise todo! el horizontal, los de variacion, los de regulacion, el puente de diodos, el fly esta bueno, lo mande probar , pero no me da señal!, puede que sea el tranformador permanente? (al intentar encenderla no da ni chispazo ni nada, el cable esta bien, me da continuidad)... creen que este el capacitor principal mal? (puede que por eso no funke pero es un filtro un poco raro, ya que esta sellado al alto) saludos  (llevo 15 dias y aprox 20 dolares con este dolor de cabeza, 200 pesos para mexico XD) :cabezon:


----------



## cites (Feb 10, 2011)

desime una cosa  cambiaste y no tomaste tenciones  tenes los 300v el el filtro tamque de la fuente ala salida de los choper tenes 115 v de +b  lo transitores que hasen la fuente conmutada  osilan  tenes el diagrama de tv para giarte

atte  cites

si no lo tenes capas que puedo pasrtelo


----------



## sornyacolores (Feb 10, 2011)

cites dijo:


> desime una cosa  cambiaste y no tomaste tenciones  tenes los 300v el el filtro tamque de la fuente ala salida de los choper tenes 115 v de +b  lo transitores que hasen la fuente conmutada  osilan  tenes el diagrama de tv para giarte
> 
> atte  cites
> 
> si no lo tenes capas que puedo pasrtelo



SERE sincero, no lo tengo y creeme, te lo agradeceria mucho. no he checado el filtro, el choper si esta bien, tambiuen he estado viendo la fuente permanetnte pero no se revisarla a pronfundidad, pero al parecer esta bien. saludos


----------



## cites (Feb 11, 2011)

bueno estoy tratando de comprimir el diagrama  cuando lo tenga lo subo   mientras pode ver  a la salida de +b  que es de 115 v  hay un diodo de  proteccion  d 613  revisalo y tambien r606 de 0.47hons que es la r de  carga esta en la parte caliente de la fuente, demas esta demas desir que  rebises los tr  q614y q615 que son los cumutadores  de la fuente ,  tambien y es importante que desvicules el flayback  de el +b de los 115   ;  tambien tenes que rebisar el q 612 que hase al stby , al desvincular  el ftb de  del +b  evitas que si la fuente esta enbalada no rompas mas  cosas del tv espero sirba y entiendas   en q 612  tenes que tener en  stby 5v si no lo tenes no funciona la fuente  hasete una serie con una  lampara de 100 w  para protecion 
bueno despues te subo el diagrama 

atte cite


----------



## sornyacolores (Feb 11, 2011)

ok, chekare eso... saliudos

el fly esta bien, hoy mandare chekar el trensofirmador permanentntre, pero esta muy raro en embobinado...
QUOTE=cites;448437]bueno estoy tratando de comprimir el diagrama  cuando lo tenga lo subo   mientras pode ver  a la salida de +b  que es de 115 v  hay un diodo de  proteccion  d 613  revisalo y tambien r606 de 0.47hons que es la r de  carga esta en la parte caliente de la fuente, demas esta demas desir que  rebises los tr  q614y q615 que son los cumutadores  de la fuente ,  tambien y es importante que desvicules el flayback  de el +b de los 115   ;  tambien tenes que rebisar el q 612 que hase al stby , al desvincular  el ftb de  del +b  evitas que si la fuente esta enbalada no rompas mas  cosas del tv espero sirba y entiendas   en q 612  tenes que tener en  stby 5v si no lo tenes no funciona la fuente  hasete una serie con una  lampara de 100 w  para protecion 
bueno despues te subo el diagrama 

atte cite[/QUOTE]


----------



## cites (Feb 11, 2011)

olvidate de los trafos chooper eso es muy deficil que no funcionen tenes un problemad de fuente y el ftb tanpco es probel ma dedicate a la fuente y en especial si no tenes stby no va afuncionar


----------



## sornyacolores (Feb 11, 2011)

fuente fuente, ya revise y solo puede ser el trans, por lo que yo medi da corto


----------



## cites (Feb 11, 2011)

siempre te va a dar en coto si lo medis en hometro te va dar  2 0 3 hom en secundari y en perimario te va adar entre 1 y 2 homs  porque las espiras del bobinado estan horientos  por eso te digo  empesa por medir en el cap tenes c 609 hay medi  despues las r 606 de carga  de 047  y despues tenes r 609 , r609  r 635 que son criticas si estan abiertas o desvalorisadas por mas que cambien los cunmutadore no va a funcionar si no tomas mediciones es al cuhete que te allude jamas vas a logra poner a funcionar ,tenes que haser andar la funete para que te funcione el stby porlomenos prende la luz de stby  atte cites

hay te subo los diagramas


----------



## sornyacolores (Feb 11, 2011)

Si era eso, estaba todo en corto =S pero ya esta jalando y muy bien =) Muchas gracias


----------



## cites (Feb 12, 2011)

no entiendo lo que quisite desir pero si anda bien   el reparar no  solo implica cambios de componentes eso te lleva tiempo y dinero no esmejor averiguar lo que pasa el forma ordenada con un prosidemiento adecuado y no romper mas de lo que el tv trae   eso de cambiar piesas poruqe si solo para  saber si es o no es eso es perder el tiempo y dinero  lo mejor es intruirse tecnicamente  y saber como proseder  bueno 
saludos atte cites


----------



## sornyacolores (Feb 12, 2011)

ya vi la falla, y era algo tan tonto..... Tenia corto! jeje ahora ya jala bien pero agradezco tuy ayuda y todoi es practca jeje saludos 





cites dijo:


> no entiendo lo que quisite desir pero si anda bien   el reparar no  solo implica cambios de componentes eso te lleva tiempo y dinero no esmejor averiguar lo que pasa el forma ordenada con un prosidemiento adecuado y no romper mas de lo que el tv trae   eso de cambiar piesas poruqe si solo para  saber si es o no es eso es perder el tiempo y dinero  lo mejor es intruirse tecnicamente  y saber como proseder  bueno
> saludos atte cites


----------

